# So, you guys have any guilty pleasures?



## Slayer89 (Jan 3, 2008)

I know everyone has one or two bands that not a lot of people know they're into. So, let's be open, and share those hidden things.

I'll start off; I've been a Sum 41 fan since 7th grade, and I still love listening to their stuff from time to time. Of all the stuff I used to listen to back then, they're one of the few I actually still care to listen to. I have a feeling most here won't dig 'em, but I probably will for quite a while.



And here, to save me a tiny bit, one featuring the man, the myth, the haphazard lead player, Kerry King.





So, yeah. I've shown my guilty pleasure, so how 'bout you guys?


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a HUGE amount of what people would call guilty pleasures, I love surprising people with it all though 

Elton John
Black Eyed Peas
Mika
I like Rihanna's new tune
Aqua
Maroon 5
Earth Wind And Fire
Stevie Wonder
Eva Cassidy
Prince
Justin Timberlake
Daft Punk
The Prodigy
Scissor Sisters
Wham!
David Guetta
Amy Winehouse
Goldie Lookin Chain

There'll be hundreds more, I just don't particularly have an elitist view of pop music, if its well crafted, then I can appreciate it


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey! Anyone who likes Daft Punk is guilty of nothing but having awesome taste!


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Daft Punk ftw


----------



## budda (Jan 3, 2008)

I like gob, goo goo dolls, the ataris, blink 182, sum 41, the used (not so much anymore), box car racer..

i like pop punk sometimes, i wouldnt really call that a guilty pleasure lol.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Everything I listen to is made of pure pwn. No guilt there


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure I have some guilty pleasures. I really like music that's catchy, regardless of genre. So, sometimes that means liking "pussy shit". I really dig Garbage and The Cardigans, for example. I've also been known to like dance/europop nonsense now and then.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Sure I have some guilty pleasures. I really like music that's catchy, regardless of genre. So, sometimes that means liking "pussy shit". I really dig Garbage and The Cardigans, for example. I've also been known to like dance music/europop nonsense now and then.



I love Garbage, have their album Version 2.0 which I bought years ago, and its still an absolutely brilliant album. I think Push It! would work as a metal cover too


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2008)

Serena Ryder.

MySpace.com - Serena Ryder - Toronto, Ontario - Pop / Folk / Blues - www.myspace.com/serenaryder


Actually, I take that back. I love her, and am not ashamed. I shall become her bassplayer, and she shall become my wife....






....some day..


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

If I like something I'm definitely not ashamed to admit it. I like Sum 41 too. Those guys are funny as hell and can actually play and put on a good show.

I like songs from all kinds of bands and musicians, not necessarily the bands as a whole. Here are some right off the top of my head:

Seal - Kiss from a Rose
DMB - Don't Drink the Water
Journey - Rubicon & Separate Ways
Boston - More than a Feeling
Pink - You and Your Hand (hehe love those lyrics)
Jay-Z - 99 Problems
Cake - Short Skirt/Long Jacket
Alien Ant Farm - Movies
Sting - Well, anything Sting does is fine by me
Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up
Take 6 - So Much To Say (Insane acapella)
George Benson - Brazilian Stomp (ok, not a guilty pleasure at all - I love George Benson)
Vanessa Williams - ok, can't think of a song right off hand, but that voice... SEXY!
Ricky Skaggs - Country Boy (and I usually hate country - on that note, Roy Clark can play the guitar too!)

Hell, I could go on all day.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

I like SO much fucking music that "metal" people might not like. 

I could give a shit. No shame.


Disco, like the Bee Gees, ABBA, Donna Summer, 
Soul Funk, like P Funk, Earth, Wind, and Fire, James Brown
Country, like Alabama, Garth Brooks, Hank Jr
80's Pop, like Ah Ha, Tears for Fears, Madonna
*PRINCE!*
R&B, like R Kelly, Mariah Carey, Jodeci, Keith Sweat
Gangster and Underground Rap, like Brotha Lynch, Immortal Technique, Biggie, Tupac, Tech N9ne


Shit, like Urklaturkadurk, I could go on, and on, and on, and on. I like what I like. Those are just tiny samples.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Disco and Funk are outstanding, the main reason I'll like songs from different genre's is due to a groove/funk influence in them


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2008)

Onyx - Bacdafucup. The only grim and brutal rap album of all time. Must have for anyone tr00.






Need I say more?

ITS DA MAD FACE INVAAAAAASIIOOONNN!!


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, Booobmeisterama, Ah-ha is cool and their latest tune was awesome. Very sad and mature. It just kinda hit home a little. Like Johnny Cash's rendition of Hurt, it actually hurt.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 3, 2008)

The best example I can think of off hand is some of Yoko Kanno's stuff. Most of her music is just pure unadulterated win, but there are a few songs like Rain, Call Me Call Me, and Cosmic Dare that are... eh, a little bit out there for most heterosexual guys. I still enjoy it, though!

Other stuff I listen to that may be considered guilty pleasures:

Auf der Maur
Blue October
Bright Eyes
The Decemberists
Do As Infinity
Garbage
That _Simple and Clean_ song from Kingdom Hearts was neat, whoever did that, as was _Passion_ from KH2
Sneaker Pimps (some day I will do a heavy metal cover of Six Underground)
Tattle Tale (they have a song called _Glass Vase Cello Case_ that I really like)
Under the Influence of Giants
The Veils

And probably a lot of others, but I'm blatantly proud of most of the rest of the weird shit I listen to!


----------



## T_money419 (Jan 3, 2008)

Amy Whinehouse, Fergie, britney spears, Christina Aguilara. 
Whenever I see the music video to one of their songs, I always have trouble looking away. Not sure if it's because of I like looking, or listening though


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can understand the other three to a certain extent, but Amy Winehouse? She looks like the drug addict that she is......


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 3, 2008)

Amy Winehouse and Prince. Neither are a guilty pleasure, as I'm perfectly prepared to admit I like them. I suppose all the hair metal bands I like are a vaguely guilty pleasure... There are also various pop songs that I frequently hear and think would be cool for solo acoustic guitar arrangements.

Regarding Amy, she used to be absolutely smoking hot before she started starving herself and doing too much cocaine...sad really.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll also admit that I bought this not too long after its release.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

I love hair metal!

And I've never, ever, ever been ashamed to admit it. Shit, when I first liked it, it was in its prime, and everyone liked it pretty much.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love hair metal!
> 
> And I've never, ever, ever been ashamed to admit it. Shit, when I first liked it, it was in its prime, and everyone liked it pretty much.



 

I really want to get one of those Winger t-shirts that're copies of the one Stewart used to wear on 'Beavis and Butthead'.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> I'll also admit that I bought this not too long after its release.



Even Jeff Loomis admits to liking the song "Breakaway"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Winger, obviously. 

Reb Beach. 

Throw all the darts you want Metallica, but Reb still fucking kicks ass (if anything, he's even better), while you guys not only suck now, but are also irrelevant.


[action=The Dark Wolf]still adores old school Metallica, however. K'emA-AJFA, wow. Fucking wow.[/action]


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw Bullet Boys, Winger, and Cinderella at a show in Nashville. Lots of fun. And OK, I'll admit it, I went to see Poison in '88 because Britney Fox was opening for them.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 3, 2008)

I like emo.

also, at the end of that sum 41 vid, there was a zebrahead song. cool beans.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

All bands I know and love, Urk.

Bah. Snobbery. If Crom doesn't like hair metal, then to HELL with him!




Lead singer dude from Bullet Boys is gay as hell.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 3, 2008)

Might be deemed false by some metalheads, but it sure is beautiful and calming music: Paco de Lucia.


----------



## Groff (Jan 3, 2008)

Maroon 5....

*runs*


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

True Bob! hehe I only went 'cause I liked Winger and when I was standing in line to meet them at some record store this chick who had climbed up on tables and howled like a wolf and barked like a dog for tickets walked out of the store and said, "who wants tickets??" I raised my hand and me and my girlfriend got in for free.

I was far more into Laaz Rockit, but finding them in concert was like finding a needle in a haystack the size of Montana.


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

MrJack said:


> Might be deemed false by some metalheads, but it sure is beautiful and calming music: Paco de Lucia.


Anyone who deems you false for liking Paco de Lucia is false and unworthy.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Anyone who deems you false for liking Paco de Lucia is false and unworthy.



Hell yes, Paco is a god


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zimbloth mode* For the millionth time! lol

Seriously, who gives a fuck if you're "deemed false" or whatever. Enjoy what you want to, and don't let sheep mentality sway your tastes. If every person on this board told me Prince sucks, I'd just give 'em a big  Gar! This mentality of metalheads having to be sheep and like what EVERY OTHER "metal" person likes is ricockulous.


And Paco De Lucia is badass.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince sucks..........himself bwahahaha

I like Prince, very funky and a really good guitarist as well, although I will say, where for most guitarists, the guitar is a phallic extension, I have a feeling his whole creative output is a phallic extension, its pure aural sex


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, Prince rules, pun intended. That crazy little fucker is a damn good musician. He's also one of the only musicians who makes this dirty old white bastard want to dance, providing my partner doesn't mind some seriously CLOSE contact.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 3, 2008)

when im single/not in some sort of self-harming love fest with my ex, i listen to lots and lots of trashy trashy pop punk and emo.
Houston calls (although they actually have some good riffage/dynamic bits), A bit of new found glory, Brand New, Dashboard Confessional


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 3, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Maroon 5....
> 
> *runs*



Maroon 5's older shit is awesome. Ever heard Rag Doll, great song.


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 3, 2008)

For me it'd be the likes of old Elton John (Captian Fantastic > *), Sting, Seal. What can I say? Once in a while you just have to mellow out.

_BigM555 awaits the inevitable JJ post._


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 3, 2008)

Enigma
Kate Bush
Talk Talk
Duran Duran
Pat Benatar
Riverdance
Loreena McKennot
Jewel
E.L.O. (Electric Light Orchestra)
Supertramp


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Boober! You remember Tears For Fears? What songs? For me:

TFF (My new band is playing a song off of their new album)
Echo And the Bunnymen
Any P-Funk iteration
Creedence Clearwater
Iggy Pop (Raw Power still rules!)
Lots of Motown
Essential Logic (Anyone?)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess my only "guilty pleasures" (ie something I don't normally listen to so I don't know why I like it) are Gojira, and Blind Guardian. The vocals are so gay in Blind Guardian, but the music makes up for it I guess. Gojira is weird, its not grim or br00tal really, so I don't know why I like it.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 3, 2008)

Because I told you about them JJ.That's why. 

My guilty pleasures?

Screamo/Metal - Beloved, Chasing Victory, and some of the gayer metalcore stuf like It Dies Today and The Devil Wears Prada.

Also, stuff like Stravinsky. Nothing to be ashamed of, but I get lots of "what the fuck are you listening to?!" when my MSN's "Listening to..." comes up with opera's and ballets.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 3, 2008)

well having a 5 1/2 year old daughter and a wife that is as "non - metal" as 
you could imagine, I get subjected to alots of pop and surprisingly enough, 
alot of it is pretty catchy. the lyrics are syrupy gargage (most of the time) , 
but damn I wish I could write hooks like some of these songs have.
I catch myself humming this crap all the time   

I get subjected to shit like this on a daily basis.
My daughter wants to be a pop/rock star  








thanks god I can always pop in a Nevermore or SYL CD and "re-balance" 
but in reality I don't actually hate this crap anymoe, so I guess you could
call it a "guilty pleasure"
of course kelly CLarkson and Fergie are always on in the house too.


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Wow Boober! You remember Tears For Fears?



Oo I overlooked his mention of them. Seriously great band!!! Those guys wrote some amazing music. 'Shout' and 'Everybody Wants to Rule the World' were great but they had some other really good stuff. It's been too long though and my memory for other titles had faded.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 3, 2008)

It be easier to list the artist I despise:

Amy Winehouse. Sorry, I just don't hear (or see) the appeal.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Everything I listen to is made of pure pwn. No guilt there



Same here, however somethings that could be construed as a guilty pleasure are as follows:

Elton John
Wham!
Madness
UB40
Phil Collins
Genesis
Huey Lewis and The News
Dire Straits


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 3, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Oo I overlooked his mention of them. Seriously great band!!! Those guys wrote some amazing music. 'Shout' and 'Everybody Wants to Rule the World' were great but they had some other really good stuff. It's been too long though and my memory for other titles had faded.



The whole "Seeds of Love" album, and their new one(!) Happy Endings is very good. The production and harmony are unbelievable.


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> The whole "Seeds of Love" album, and their new one(!) Happy Endings is very good. The production and harmony are unbelievable.


We're old Bill...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have guilty pleasures.

Peeps might consider this one:


I'm interested in what people think of this song actually.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 3, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Wow Boober! You remember Tears For Fears? What songs?



Man, i'm 15 and I've heard Tears for Fears. SHOUT! SHOUT! LET IT ALL OUT!




> Also, stuff like Stravinsky. Nothing to be ashamed of, but I get lots of "what the fuck are you listening to?!" when my MSN's "Listening to..." comes up with opera's and ballets.



Stravinsky's awesome. Rites of Spring... started a freakin' moshpit.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 3, 2008)

urklvt said:


> We're old Bill...



Nope, Like any guitar made the years we were born, we're, "well worn Vintage"!


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince
The Police
Bone-Thugs-N-Harmony
Bjork
Peter Gabriel
All of the Rat Pack stuff.
Slaughter
the list goes on...


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Nope, Like any guitar made the years we were born, we're, "well worn Vintage"!


LOL Sounds like what my wife would say. She likes the gray hair. I don't care what color it is as long as I still have it!! 

Another guilty pleasure though, literally: Beluois Some - Imagination. That video was straight pr0n and my teenage self LOVED it back then.

Oh, though of another: Spandau Ballet, and even more so the PM Dawn version - This Much is True


----------



## Drew (Jan 3, 2008)

Sarah McLachlan.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 3, 2008)

Bjork has some pretty good songs.


----------



## deathmask666 (Jan 3, 2008)

*My guilty vices...
I listen to alot of older stuff...Johnny Cash, Jim Croce, Jerry Lee Lewis, Chuck Berry, Robert Johnson and stuff like that...
I usually make cd's with tracklistings like:

1.) Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown
2.) Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face
3.) Cradle Of Filth - Thirteen Autumns and a Widow
4.) John Williams - Anakin vs. Obi-Wan
5.) Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues
6.) Venom - Black Metal
7.) Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills

So on and so forth...*


----------



## Coryd (Jan 3, 2008)

Seal - Anything he does
The Police
Jamiroquai
Level 42
Tears for Fears


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> Sarah McLachlan.



I used to do a guitar+voice cover of one of her songs with one of my teachers at school. I really wish I'd recorded it.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 3, 2008)

For me, it would be Bjork. I also love the older pop music of the 80's, Madonna's early stuff, Kylie Minogue, Debbie Gibson, etc. 

Classics of the 60's and 70's as well.


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I guess my only "guilty pleasures" (ie something I don't normally listen to so I don't know why I like it) are Gojira, and Blind Guardian. The vocals are so gay in Blind Guardian, but the music makes up for it I guess. Gojira is weird, its not grim or br00tal really, so I don't know why I like it.



After my set up? That's it?

JJ you disappoint me. 

Are you on the patch again?  

Oh wait! This isn't the off topic section.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I don't have guilty pleasures.
> 
> Peeps might consider this one:
> 
> ...




I like AAF! Their bassist has a sweet 6-string.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess chart pop and cheesy 80's pop would be classed as my 'guilty pleasure' if anything. None of it should be guilty pleasures though, the more music the better, it all adds to the palette.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I'd have to reveal all about paying prostitutes dressed as smurfs to cover me in custard, gag me with a tennis ball and ram carrots up my arse whilst being spanked with an electrified bat....

...Thank god this is the music section and none of you will ever have to hear about my guilty (but oh so delicious) pleasures


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 3, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I thought I'd have to reveal all about paying prostitutes dressed as smurfs to cover me in custard, gag me with a tennis ball and ram carrots up my arse whilst being spanked with an electrified bat....
> 
> ...Thank god this is the music section and none of you will ever have to hear about my guilty (but oh so delicious) pleasures


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well...

I like 

Jamiroquai
John Mayer
Disco Music
Michael Jackson
Maroon 5 (some songs)

There is more "guilty" stuff that I like but I´m not remembering now, I´ll post it when I remember. 

About Kelly Clarkson, I don´t really like her, but I can understand the appeal. But Fergie and Amy Winehouse are among the most irritating stuff I´ve ever heard in my life.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 3, 2008)

Like others have said maybe not guilty pleasures per se, but definitely don't fit with the music that I normally listen to. 

Elton John - older stuff is better
Bjork
Olive
Black Eyed Peas
Vanessa Daou
Steely Dan
Jim Croce
Doobie Bros. 
Simon & Garfunkel 
Kitaro
Enigma
Beethoven

The one that always gets my buddies eyebrow raised  . I love me some Slipknot - especially after a crappy day at work - throw the live album on in the truck for the ride home - turn it up to about 110 db - ah heaven


----------



## Born_Headless (Jan 3, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Daft Punk ftw


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I like AAF! Their bassist has a sweet 6-string.



Haha! I love that band! Somehow they managed to release all the worst songs on their albums.  But most of their work is gold imo.

Also they got me into heavy music and their bassist got me into playing bass.

AAFFTW!


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 3, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Seal - Kiss from a Rose



fuck yeah seal rules!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2008)

Psychoface said:


> fuck yeah seal rules!



 I'm in the process of arranging the song into various instruments. The beautiful vocal harmony from the intro will be played by manymanygeetarz natch.

Anyone able to transcribe the drums for me? Any takers...?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I like SO much fucking music that "metal" people might not like.
> 
> I could give a shit. No shame.



Same here, I like music from almost every genre, I mainly listen to metal and hard rock but I listen to a lot of metal that people don't consider metal.

Some of my guilty pleasure include,

Retro techno
Rhianna
Harry Connick Jr
Beyonce
Eminem
Kelly Clarkson
Misc. R&B
Avril
KMFDM
Sublime
Linkin Park
Cake
Black eye Peas
Bon Jovi
Garth Brooks
Baby Face
Janes addiction
Chilli peppers
Regurgitator
As Yet
Billy Joel
David Bowie
Metallica the black album

There is heaps more but I don't want to bore you all, I like music from every era and I like a lot of 80s and 90s stuff and I love a lot of music that people on this board love but I also enjoy a lot of music that is generally disliked. If I ever get around to recording something of my own it would not surprise me if it received very mixed reactions.


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 3, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Same here, I like music from almost every genre, I mainly listen to metal and hard rock



 im the same way... but then again i also listen to blues, jazz, classical, and a ton of other stuff... in the end its all music


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 3, 2008)

Well some of mine would be...

Jack Johnson
Dashboard Confessional
Michael Jackson
Justin Timberlake
G-Unit

I guess i like almost all genres of music except country. I just cant egt into it and it annoys the hell out of me. But for the most part i listen to hard rock/metal but there are moments where i want to listen to something slow and sappy Too each his own right??


----------



## Bound (Jan 3, 2008)

For some strange reason... I enjoy the musical stylings of the dresden dolls.....

.......*Bound pumps LoG to redeem his metal soul*.


----------



## _detox (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dresden Dolls are pretty catchy, I must say. I like the Girl Anachronism song.  

And I suffer from an addiction to Aly and AJ. Not only are they hot (mmmm Aly), and they "play" guitar, but the music is really catchy..


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 3, 2008)

I really hate nowdays hip-hop artists, I like some of the old gangsta stuff though.

And I like that Party Like a Rockstar Song from Shop Boyz. It sounds good and I like the guitar in the back.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Jan 3, 2008)

I tend to have a strict diet of anything that would be considered Metal, Rock, Classical, Jazz or Flamenco, but...

Every now and again I listen to:

Gorillaz
Jurassic 5
Royksopp

Which is funny cause I tell people that I hate beat driven music. Most stuff these days I can't stand, but Jurassic 5 is classic and Gorillaz is very different than most traditional hip hop and Royksopp...Royksopp is Royksopp and that's all there is to that matter.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 4, 2008)

I  at the guy who negrepped me and said 'fuck emo' then didn't even sign off the rep. Fuck emo, and fuck you too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree. In a thread where people are specifically ASKED to list their "guilty pleasures", getting neg rep for honesty, or even a silly comment making light, is utterly ricockulous. 


Deathmask666, I will now neg rep YOU. So much for comfortable anonymity, when you are clearly being an utter douchebag.



Thank you.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Owned by the Wolf.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Growl.


----------



## Variant (Jan 4, 2008)

Tears For Fears... you can't deny the awesomeness of 'Mad World' or 'Shout'. Also, Maxi Priest... it's like coherent reggae, it somehow works for me. :shurg:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Mad World is a terrific song.

I really, really dig the Gary Jules version.


----------



## Variant (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mad World is a terrific song.
> 
> I really, really dig the Gary Jules version.



I heard an instrumental world version of it with a heavy Eastern-vibe to it that was so very much badass. 

I wish I knew who did it.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 4, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I  at the guy who negrepped me and said 'fuck emo' then didn't even sign off the rep. Fuck emo, and fuck you too.



I also got neg rep'd for this thread. To me it looks like it turned out to be a fun, cool thread ... but I guess others disagree.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

You got neg repped from the same asshole.

 Deathmaskk666!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Return the fuckin' favor on his ass, BTW. He wants to misuse the system, give him some of his own medicine.


Thank you.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mad World is a terrific song.
> 
> I really, really dig the Gary Jules version.



I gotta agree; great tune!


----------



## Variant (Jan 4, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> I gotta agree; great tune!



I don't know, I vastly prefer the upbeat nature of the original, the ironic contrast between the borderline jolly music and tragic lyrics made the song what it is... Jules version misses that, IMHO...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, now.

I agree with you, and think the TfF version does exactly what you say, and that makes it great. Terrific juxtaposition.

But! While the Jules version does indeed lack that, it replaces it with a whimsical kind of melancholy that can be really, really moving. More visceral.

So, it's cool it a very different and unique way. Saying  is far to coarse a judgment, IMO. In fact, I say  to your


----------



## Variant (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, now.
> 
> I agree with you, and think the TfF version does exactly what you say, and that makes it great. Terrific juxtaposition.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean it was _*bad*_ by any means... there are plenty of 100% melancholy tunes (NIN, A Perfect Circle, etc.) that fit that template and do it _*very*_ well, but the contrast is what made that song hit home with me... that's all.  Maybe it touched more of a chord with my own psyche, being a genuinely happiness-seeking person inside, but too often glimpsing surroundings bent on perpetuating coldness. A great song in any case with a unforgettable melody.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with you, and I think the original is terrific. I totally get what you mean by the contrast.

I just very much did NOT agree with the  to the Gary Jules version. But it's all personal preference.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 4, 2008)

He must not have read my post


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Return the fuckin' favor on his ass, BTW. He wants to misuse the system, give him some of his own medicine.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Boober, your the best! Terrorizing the flock on one hand, and touting TfF on the other! 

Deathmask666, be a mensch! No need to neg rep for an opinion on music which is such a personal thing!


----------



## eleven59 (May 6, 2008)

Thought this would be a good time to resurrect this old thread, since it was a cool thread.


----------



## petereanima (May 6, 2008)

i admit to love "unfrogiven" and "the memory remains" of metallica, and dig most stuff from Scooter.


----------



## Popsyche (May 6, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i admit to love "unfrogiven" and "the memory remains" of metallica, and dig most stuff from Scooter.



Scooooo-tahhh!


----------



## eleven59 (May 6, 2008)

Lately, I've been randomly enjoying certain pop/dance/rap songs.


----------



## deguello666 (May 6, 2008)

Emmylou Harris, Crystal Gayle, Garth Brooks, Amy McDonald, Hair Metal, but my favourite album of all time has to be the Muppet show album (it's a childhood thing), but songs like Mr Bassman, Gonzo eats a rubber tyre to the tune of flight of a bumblebee, Mahna, Mahna etc are superb....

.....must...cleanse...myself...with...metal...


----------



## petereanima (May 6, 2008)

it was a terrible moment when my girlfriend found the scooter-discography cd in my car...she was starring at me, my face turned red because of shame..


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 6, 2008)

I like old Madonna.


----------



## petereanima (May 6, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I like old Madonna.



me too.


----------



## Toshiro (May 6, 2008)




----------



## petereanima (May 6, 2008)

who is she?


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 6, 2008)

The Byrds
The Beach Boys
Kenny Loggins


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 6, 2008)

Mika (the first 2 singles, everything else has been pap), the Scissor Sisters, They might be giants (that song about a lightswitch/birdhouse/whatever the fuck else he was on about)

 tell noone


----------



## Toshiro (May 6, 2008)

petereanima said:


> who is she?



Ayumi Hamasaki.


----------



## Blind Faith (May 6, 2008)

I like things like the Spice Girls, Kanye West, Michael Jackson, Blink 182 

Then i also like a lot of Drum and Bass such as Daft Punk, Pendulum, the Prodigy etc...


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> I like things like the Spice Girls, Kanye West, Michael Jackson, Blink 182
> 
> Then i also like a lot of Drum and Bass such as Daft Punk, Pendulum, the Prodigy etc...



Drum and Bass, Prodigy and especially Daft Punk are NEVER guilty pleasures!


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 6, 2008)

I own a best of Bee Gees CD and listen to it on occasion.


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily call them guilty pleasures, cause they own, but the Halo OSTs get a good playing from my winamp.


----------



## Slayer89 (May 6, 2008)

Here are some of my more recent guilty pleasures.


----------



## Sindwulf (May 6, 2008)

I love Usher and shit like that. I dig all that black soul stuff (please not that I am not stating Usher is "soul music") because I think it's like shredding, for the voice. Gansta rap is something else though, however I do love me some Snoop Dogg. Hip hop's rockin', like the old school 80's shit.


----------



## Seedawakener (May 6, 2008)

I love Air...  They're just incredible.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 6, 2008)

The Fall of Troy, Coldplay, and some others are some of mine. Nothing to be embarrassed about honestly. Just the fact I practically listen to metal almost 24/7  Oh yea Sum 41 kicked ass as well haha.


----------



## Ishan (May 6, 2008)

I have so many, hard to choose 
I love a few electro and ambient/ritual like French Paddleboat - Conversions in Metric and Sephiroth - Cathedron, some folkish stuffs like Kaki King (I soooooo love her work) and some old prog like Focus, Camel, King Crimson, Uriah Heep (The organist from hell in there!), etc...
Too many to remember


----------



## loktide (May 6, 2008)

i  prince's rainbow children


----------



## Zak1233 (May 6, 2008)

Jpop!! etc lols anything japanese thats really cheesy i usually like  and 80's shit like Pat Benatar-Hit Me With Your Best Shot n the flashdance soundtrack etc lool yeh thats gay but i dun care xD


----------



## -K4G- (May 6, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> Jpop!! etc lols anything japanese thats really cheesy i usually like  and 80's shit like Pat Benatar-Hit Me With Your Best Shot n the flashdance soundtrack etc lool yeh thats gay but i dun care xD



80's great. But 70s kick ass. Boney M, Earth Wind Fire Woooo!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 6, 2008)

Recently I've been listening to Koji Kondo's stuff for the LoZ games.

...

That should be hard to top.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 6, 2008)

Hmm, whilst generally i listen to metal/rock, i have a lot of other bands/artists i listen to...wouldn't necessarily call em "guilty" pleasures but heres a short list:

Brian Eno
Biosphere
Michael Stearns
Random soundtracks (+1 to Ryans Halo soundtrack mention)
Bjork
From First To Last/Sonny Moore
Sigur Ros
Poison (ok this one IS guilty)

Also got quite into "sounds of nature" like 10+ minute recordings of thunderstorms, rainforests, oceans etc...i find it really calming


----------



## Sindwulf (May 7, 2008)

Petef2007 said:


> Also got quite into "sounds of nature" like 10+ minute recordings of thunderstorms, rainforests, oceans etc...i find it really calming


 
Haha, awesome!


Would anyone think I'm a nut case that whales singing in the ocean is nearly angelic? It almost brings a tear to my eye.

Though in my perspective, telling someone they sing like a whale may not end so well


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

I totally love Depeche Mode 

This thread reminds me that I need to pick up some Tears For Fears I love the song "Shout"


----------



## Ancestor (May 7, 2008)

I thought this was going to be like... eating 10 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches in one night (which I did tonight btw) or something. 

Musically... hmm... sometimes I like to watch Cliff Em All. That's a definite guilty pleasure. Uh... let's see... what else... I used to like that Cher song with the autotune on it. I actually also liked a song by Cher called (i think) Dark Lady. I actually like Dynasty, too. That's enough sharing for now. If I was short on respect before, this will take care of whatever was left.


----------



## deguello666 (May 7, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Uriah Heep (The organist from hell in there!),


 
Ken Hensley: played keyboards on W.A.S.P.'s Headless Children too


----------



## Rich (May 7, 2008)

I've somehow become a pretty hardcore Girls Aloud fan over the past couple of years... not sure how that happened 

I'm a big fan of Goldfrapp too.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 18, 2008)

All those bands are great, but in my mind TOTO are the most awesomely cheesy thing to come out of the 70's and 80's.

TOTO - Rosanna, Hold the line and Africa.

and Madonna - Frozen.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know if they're strictly guilty pleasures as such, but I really like Fall of the Leafe, a kinda HIM-like pop/rock band. & I'm currently obsessed with Sparks. They're most famous for this:



But I have their first 2 albums & every song is catchy glam/pop greatness of the highest order.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 18, 2008)

Michael Buble.


----------



## _detox (Jun 18, 2008)

For some reason I've been really into chiptune music lately..

I don't know if it's a guilty pleasure, I guess it's just really nerdy.  For the most part the music is made mostly on Gameboys running the LSDJ cartridge. Pretty crazy.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 18, 2008)

I go through these wierd phases every so often (typically after bumping into one particular ex that was into the music alot) where i listen to alot of shitty pop punk 

normally i cant stand it, but like suddenly its all i want to hear for like a week or 2, then i go back to hating it 

that means alot of like, houston calls and that kind of shit

Im also big into alternative music, ala duncan shiek and old matchbox 20. 

big on say anything too, as well as N.E.R.D



zimbloth said:


> Sure I have some guilty pleasures. I really like music that's catchy, regardless of genre. So, sometimes that means liking "pussy shit". I really dig Garbage and The Cardigans, for example. I've also been known to like dance/europop nonsense now and then.



Garbages 2nd album is quite possibly one of the best produced (from a technical standpoint) albums in existance (they are all producers after all) 
like the music or not, its incredibly well assembled

and nina persson ofr the cardigans is amazing


----------



## Ze Kink (Jun 18, 2008)

J-rock.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 19, 2008)

Billy Fucking Idol!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 19, 2008)

hmm.. I like Tech N9ne. He's fokin awesome. I just like really fast rap haha.
But my love for metal lives on!!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not even going to MENTION some of the stuff I'm into...


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Jun 19, 2008)

Arctic Monkeys
Dire Straits
Flex by Dizzee Rascal
Kanye West especially, and lots of other random hip hop
Maroon 5
Rihanna
Paramore
Pendulum
N.E.R.D

and loads more. not really guilty pleasures though, i would happily admit to any of them (obviously, otherwise i wouldnt be posting)

theres probably a lot more that would get me shot down on these boards aswell (Enter Shikari for example)


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 19, 2008)

cranberry's and cold chisel for me.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 19, 2008)

Arctic Monkeys
Eminem
Paramore
Pendulum
N.E.R.D
Capercallie


----------



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2008)

Azathoth43 said:


> Billy Fucking Idol!



Fuck yeah


Dragonforce for me


----------



## Espaul (Jun 19, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Daft Punk



+1



urklvt said:


> Seal - Kiss from a Rose


 it's a good song 


On the rap scene I kinda think snoop is the man 


And yeah.. I like these guys... I guess it because they're from norway


----------



## UGH (Jun 19, 2008)

Hank Williams III
Dead Can Dance
The Swans
Mindless Self Indulgence (4 teh wackiness)
Mushroomhead


----------



## bulb (Jun 20, 2008)

i dont think i could fundamentally have a guilty pleasure since im already too picky with music and just psyched to be into anything at all, cuz if you are into something you shouldnt have to be ashamed of it now should you...

that being said some slightly out of the norm music i have really been digging has been the new Seal album, man i wish that guy would just sing for Periphery haha!


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm really liking Paramore at the moment. I actually went to see them in concert a few weeks back.Surprising good live!
Kelly Clarkson aswell. I really like that album she had a while back. Some really well written songs on it.
There's the odd pop song/artist that will take my fancy but most popular rap and dance still leaves me cold.


----------



## arktan (Jun 20, 2008)

well..... i admit i like the ember to inferno album of trivium sometimes...


----------



## dougsteele (Jun 20, 2008)

God, let's see....

Tears for Fears, the Cocteau Twins, Prince, Thomas Dolby, the fucking list goes on and on.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 21, 2008)

maroon 5 
kelly clarkson
mandy moore

and thats about it.

and yes snoop is boss.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> ... Stravinsky ....


 
Stravinsky's the fucking man!! 
Everything he's done is amazing.


----------



## RedMorfine (Apr 7, 2009)

George Michael
Michael Buble
House OST
Greys Anatomy OST
KT Tunstall
Maria Callas
August Rush OST
Bones OST I love the opening Big Beat track
Celldweller and whatever Klayton Scott makes
Erik Satie
St.Anger
Sweeney Todd OST
Thea Gilmore


----------



## El Caco (Apr 7, 2009)

Yay, thread bump 

Anyway I'm still not ashamed about the variety of music I listen to, this morning I was listening to Pop mashups on youtube, I mainly listen to metal variants but I love good music no matter what it is. This thread has me in the mood for some Tracy Chapman.


----------



## Ze Kink (Apr 7, 2009)

Currently:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ I share your J-Rock obsession...

Here's my flavor of the month:



Got the whole album full rotation in the car this week taking over Binecks (more bloody J-rock ).


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 7, 2009)

anything Jay-Z 
Snoop/Dr. Dre
dare I say it.......The White Stripes.....7 nation army ftw, imo
Paramore's song "decode"
Black Eyed Peas, old and new
some of Justin Timberlakes newer shit is suprisingly good. Not really my style, but the man is talented.
Still rockin Garbage's first CD on a regular basis

I'm sure theres more lurking somewhere......


----------



## Nats (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm a pretty decent salsa dancer and i'm not even latin


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 7, 2009)

for some reason that made me laugh really hard. not at the fact, just that it seemed so random......but i guess thats what keeps this thread going, is pure randomness

my wife hates that i can't dance.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 7, 2009)

Man I love Leona Lewis for real. That girl has got a tremendous voice. I can listen to her all day . Great music, great lyrics, great melody, just wonderful. 
I'm venezuelan so i have to stick to some of the spanish roots like salsa, mergengue, and all that stuff.
Ricardo Arjona is a great acoustic guitar/singer ballad type stuff.

Bjork
Justin Timberlake


----------



## f2f4 (Apr 7, 2009)

i go through phases in which i will listen to a LOT of Sage Francis.
in my opinion, he is definitely one of the most talented rappers out there. he's great with words, plus he has an awesome beard so it's hard not to love him.

also, Billy Talent


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the ol' super super mainstream metal, only because I dug it so much when I was 14... Avenged Sevenfold, Atreyu. Classic shit lol. 
But I'm a massive fan of stuff like Paramore, Kids in Glass Houses, Boys like Girls... but you gotta dig that shit! There's so much like S Club 7 who i haven't listened to in ages but know all the words to... come on, anyone who's British should haha


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2009)

Let&#180;s see...

I&#180;m a Huge Jamiroquai fan

John Mayer too 

I like Silverchair (though I don&#180;t listen to them for ages)

Ace of Base, Cardigans, swedish pop is cool!!

Lady Gaga, yeah, I like that bitch, there&#180;s just something about the melodies... 

Katy Perry - fuckin&#180;rocks and she is hot as fuck, I used to hate her but now I just, I just love her...

The Veronicas - Untouched song - I can&#180;t explain why I like this shit! For real! It&#180;s indie, it has electronics in it, everything that I normally hate, but the melody is just good...

Snoop Dogg is just cool, I don&#180;t know why but he is...

Akon - his voice is funny, his accent is funny and everytime this fucker is on the radio I feel the urge to keep listening. Don&#180;t know if it&#180;s because I like to torture myself, but he entertains me.

Pink is not that bad either

Nu-Metal - not guilty about it but most of you guys would be guilty so I put it in here. But yeah, it includes the likes of the mighty mighty LIMP FUCKING BIZKIT which I love to death even with the worst fucking lyrics in the world and the douchebaggest singer ever lol 

Paramore - Hailey has a killer voice, period. The guitar work is kinda shite but I can get past that easily...and DECODE rocks my socks!

Timbaland has some cool beats, I admit it!

TENKAN&#180;s myspace pop remixes are effin great!

I was originally going to do the BROKENCYDE joke but one of the members did it before I did. lol


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 9, 2009)

MAD SELECTOR DRUM AND BASS MASSIVE

Seriously. Massive tune.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 10, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Katy Perry - fuckin´rocks and she is hot as fuck, I used to hate her but now I just, I just love her...
> 
> Snoop Dogg is just cool, I don´t know why but he is...



Katy Perry is awesome, I have her album haha. She looks like Zoey Deschanel, when I was watching Weeds, I swore it was her, only to have wikipedia prove me wrong. 

Snoop Dogg is mad as well although I think the stuff he did with Dre and Doggystyle was the best.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 10, 2009)

I love this guy's voice. I'm actually seeing them next weekend with Sky Eats Airplane and some other bands I've never listened to.


----------



## Variant (Apr 10, 2009)

FortePenance said:


> Katy Perry is awesome, I have her album haha. She looks like Zoey Deschanel, when I was watching Weeds, I swore it was her, only to have wikipedia prove me wrong.



They do look very much alike. Zooey has her own band, She & Him, more of an indie/alternative kinda thing. For the record, I like neither of they're musical contributions.


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2009)

Not guilty pleasures but I sometimes get shit for :

Daft Punk
Coheed & Cambria
Circle of Dead Children
John Zorn's Naked Garden
Explosions In The Sky
Russian Circles
Eisley
Cursive
Tegan & Sara
The Fall of Troy
Kanye West
Fort Minor
Of Montreal
The Decemberists
Circle Takes The Square
Circa Survive

And various one-hit wonders from the 80's like "You're The Best" from Karate Kid soundtrack etc


----------



## scottro202 (May 7, 2009)

so, what are ss.org's musical guilty pleasures

I have a few

Green Day
Hanson
FlyLeaf

I'm sure there's more

sorry if this has been done before

discuss

Scottro


----------



## Necky379 (May 7, 2009)

Finch
Flyleaf
AFI
Ace of Base
Paula Abdul
Mariah Carey (old stuff)
DMX
Nas
KRS-One

i can go on forever. im really not guilty about it though i think the reaction people have when they find out that i listen to shit like this is priceless. people that know me would never expect it considering what i wear (metal band t-shirts) and what i listen to the other 90% of the time.


----------



## Æxitosus (May 7, 2009)

Creed
Paramore

those are the only 2 I don't like telling people I like.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 7, 2009)

Korn
Alter Bridge


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...64-so-you-guys-have-any-guilty-pleasures.html


----------



## Panterica (May 7, 2009)

BG (NOLA's finest)
C Murder (beastly)
Nightwish (i would fuck the shit out of...)
King Diamond (not that bad as some)
Slim Thug (wood grain wheel ftw)


----------



## Æxitosus (May 7, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...64-so-you-guys-have-any-guilty-pleasures.html



if someone was to bump that thread, everyone would get pissed off. so why not just start a new one?



Panterica said:


> BG (NOLA's finest)
> C Murder (beastly)
> _*Nightwish* _(i would fuck the shit out of...)
> King Diamond (not that bad as some)
> Slim Thug (wood grain wheel ftw)



Nightwish is a guilty pleasure?


----------



## Crometeef (May 7, 2009)




----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2009)

We only need one of these threads.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 7, 2009)

Merged!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2009)

Brokencyde


----------



## Ben.Last (May 8, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> I love the ol' super super mainstream metal, only because I dug it so much when I was 14... Avenged Sevenfold, Atreyu. Classic shit lol.



Fuck, you just made me feel really really old


----------



## DavyH (May 8, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> Fuck, you just made me feel really really old


 
Couldn't agree more. 

Avenged Sevenfold? Atreyu? CLASSIC? I've got taste buds older than them.....


----------



## arktan (May 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Brokencyde





I almost instinctively neg repped you for that, almost 
Then i've seen that you're joking and that neg-repping someone for the taste of music (or the lack thereof) isn't nice 
Whenever i see that name i have the urge to break something 

Oh, and my guilty pleasures are: Lene Marlin and System of a Down


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2009)

arktan said:


> I almost instinctively neg repped you for that, almost
> Then i've seen that you're joking and that neg-repping someone for the taste of music (or the lack thereof) isn't nice
> Whenever i see that name i have the urge to break something



yeah, in another thread titled "Bands along the lines of Necrophagist", I mentioned Brokencyde and built them up as if they were a sweet tech death band. a few days later, I was neg repped for it with the comment "Burn in hell"


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 8, 2009)

Hrrrm....I have so many "uncool" bands that I listen to I'm not sure I should list them.....so I won't list _all _of them.

Muse
Thin Lizzy
Saxon
Soundtracks (You know, LoTR, Hellboy, Matrix - anything that has atmospheric mood music in)
Yngiwe Malmsteen's old CD's before he grew a belly and wrapped his Ferrarri round a tree
Euro/Power Metal - Gamma Ray, Helloween, Nightwish, Stratovarious, Europe....
One Minute Silence
System of a Down

Thats quite enough material to take this piss out of me with now 

Edit:

Living Colour

/hides


----------



## arktan (May 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah, in another thread titled "Bands along the lines of Necrophagist", I mentioned Brokencyde and built them up as if they were a sweet tech death band. a few days later, I was neg repped for it with the comment "Burn in hell"






Yeah, i've seen it now. And also your post there! You can be so evil sometimes


----------



## oompa (May 8, 2009)

i have every alanis morissette album (international releases) on hardcopy 

long story, i once was charmed by this girl who just bought this new pop album jagged little pill. i spent a summer mesmerized by this chick hanging out with her getting all these great memories from it. i bought the album and kept buying them over the years, and i still think i can get a pretty decent "best of" car cd from her releases  also, ive always used alanis as a common ground in music with girls (ive only been together with non-metal chicks and they usually think that alanis is ok).

new girls go "do you only listen to this cookie-monster psycho music??" and im like noooo, see, i got alanis morissette albums!


----------



## Cyco Nino (May 8, 2009)

Paramore
Flyleaf


----------



## Ben.Last (May 8, 2009)

SOAD is a guilty pleasure for some people?? Maybe hypnotize and Mesmerize were... but before that? Really?

Personally, I feel no guilt for anything I listen to. I listen to music I enjoy, regardless of how it's viewed by others. I realize that I do listen to some stuff that doesn't have the greatest artistic value in the world but I think the problem with a lot of "music fans" is they get caught up in that kind of stuff instead of just enjoying the music.


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2009)

I've got a soft spot for 70's and 80's pop/rock. Particularly Boz Scaggs. He is the man!


----------



## AgentWalrus (May 8, 2009)

scar symmetry


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 8, 2009)

Off the top of my ass, paramore and alicia keys.

edit: Oh and ne yo


----------



## RazorPlarx (May 9, 2009)

Hey Monday
I fucking love them

ok not them
her
Cassidee!!!!! IS HOT!!!!!


----------



## Crometeef (May 9, 2009)

AgentWalrus said:


> scar symmetry



i c wat u did thar !


----------



## RazorPlarx (May 9, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> i c wat u did thar !


i dont....

i missing something?


----------



## Dan (May 9, 2009)

i love..... lamp


ohh and Kelly Clarkson


----------



## lucasreis (May 9, 2009)

RazorPlarx said:


> Hey Monday
> I fucking love them
> 
> ok not them
> ...



Really? I think she is butt ugly!! 

But that´s not the point though...


----------



## AVWIII (May 9, 2009)

Not guilty, but I do get mocked for my love of disco, funk, Prince, Clutch, Journey and bluegrass.


----------



## liamh (May 9, 2009)

Disco, funk, prince and bluesgrass fucking own


----------



## Varcolac (May 9, 2009)

I don't have guilty pleasures. I try to make other people feel guilty for not having iPods that freewheel between every concievable genre of music.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what is a guilty pleasure out of all the music I listen to. It depends who I'm talking to, I guess. I get shit for listening to death metal and grindcore from some of my friends, I get shit for listening to folk music, classical and indie from some of my friends, I get shit for listening to hardcore from some of my friends. The point is, I like what I like, and as much as people laugh at me for my musical tastes, I can laugh at them for being narrow-minded and one-dimensional.


----------



## Koshchei (May 9, 2009)

I am not embarrassed to cite any of the music I listen to and actively enjoy. 

Anybody who is should be questioning how serious they are - only image-conscious posers care what other people think of them.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 11, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I am not embarrassed to cite any of the music I listen to and actively enjoy.
> 
> Anybody who is should be questioning how serious they are - only image-conscious posers care what other people think of them.


 
Yeah I agree completely. There's a lot of music I listen to that I get questioned about from some people. A few examples...

Paramore
Lady Gaga
Alter Bridge
Tiger Army
Trace Adkins
Brad Paisley
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Dresden Dolls
South FM
Prince
Christina Aguilera
T.I.


----------



## hufschmid (May 11, 2009)

Sometimes I buy a tube of concentrated milk and eat all of it in less then 5 mn


----------



## MikeH (May 11, 2009)

Well I really like when girls do this thing where.....oh.....you mean musically.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 11, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> Well I really like when girls do this thing where.....oh.....you mean musically.


 
Oh man, me too!


----------



## thesimo (Oct 22, 2009)

paramore!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

You know you're metal when Bloodbath is your guilty pleasure.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> You know you're metal when Bloodbath is your guilty pleasure.



What makes you feel guilty about listening to Bloodbath?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> What makes you feel guilty about listening to Bloodbath?


 
Absolutely nothing... which is my point. 

Is my sarcasm radar failing?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 22, 2009)

I love Cyndi Lauper


I loved the Spice Girls ever since I was a kid, and still do.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought you meant you're almost too HXC for Bloodbath


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to listen to a lot of Incubus, specifically the first album. The basswork is fucking incredible, but I always feel like a fag for listening to them.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I thought you meant you're almost too HXC for Bloodbath


 
NOOO!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 22, 2009)

Not really a "guilty" pleasure, cause I don't feel embarrassed to love them, but they certainly aren't metal. The Devil Makes Three, a nice mash up of bluegrass, folk and "old timey" (read as O' Brother Where Art Thou style) music.







In about a month I'll be seeing them at Emo's in Austin, gonna be an awesome day for music. Animals as Leaders and Between the Buried and Me on the outside stage, and, once they are done, the Devil Makes Three on the inside stage to close the night.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 22, 2009)

i actually like dragonforce


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 22, 2009)

Screamin' black chicks for the win. I love this song. Jennifer Hudson is the goodest.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 22, 2009)

Massive Attack
The Hunger
Days of the New

Those are the only three that I think could be considered stuff I listen to that could be looked down on, that I don't listen to "ironically" like Dragonforce.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 22, 2009)

I've a penchant for apocalyptic folk bands such as Swans, Death in June, etc.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

I fucking LOVE paramore  and no doubt... All those female fronted rock bands.

I like to sing along to their songs really loud and embarrass my sister.


----------



## corellia_guitar (Oct 22, 2009)

i love paramore and daughtry and some other shit like that but it's not really a guilty pleasure for me. the only real guilty pleasure i have is bring me the horizon. i'm not obsessed or anything but their latest album is really catchy and heavy and they put on a good live show. i try to avoid saying i dig their stuff though hahah.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 22, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I love Cyndi Lauper




I remember Johnny Rotten (Lydon, whatever) interviewing Cyndi Lauper for VH1 a while back and the 1st thing he said to her was "Madonna owes you some serious cash for ripping off your act back in the 80's"
I couldn't agree more as she gets no credit and is incredibly overlooked plus she can sing better than most modern pop singers and looks pretty hot for her age (56!)



I'm a huge fan of Japan I love their arrangements (basslines especially!) as all the individuals in the band had serious chops plus they have this dark avant garde edge to them sometimes that puts them head and shoulders above all that other 80's pop stuff.
Mock me if you want to but I also have to admit that apart from Bryan Ferry I think David Sylvain is just the coolest mutherfucker I've ever seen! 



The solo in this song is awesome! it seems like a trend in music that every hit single back in the 80's and early 90's had a slamming solo on it and it's a trend that I really wish would return.
Duran Duran rather unfairly have a rep as a keyboard band which to me is bullshit as imo Warren Cuccurulo and his predecessor Andy Taylor are two of the most under rated and versatile guitar players around.


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 22, 2009)

I didnt read all the posts so i don't know if anyone dropped this bomb yet.

But............I enjoy listening to nickleback from time to time


----------



## Harry (Oct 22, 2009)

My current ones include:

Paramore
VersaEmerge
Brand New
Sunny Day Real Estate
Dash and Will


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## skinhead (Oct 22, 2009)

Italo disco, eurodance, 80's dance


----------



## liquidtensionJP (Oct 22, 2009)

black eyed peas is my biggest guilty pleasure!


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 23, 2009)

American folkie David Wilcox.
An amazing songwriter.

David Wilcox on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## datalore (Oct 23, 2009)

I feel guilty whenever I experience pleasure.


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 23, 2009)

Shrediban3z said:


> I didnt read all the posts so i don't know if anyone dropped this bomb yet.
> 
> But............I enjoy listening to nickleback from time to time



I love Silver Side Up and older stuff, and while the newer stuff isn't ad good I still enjoy a good portion of it.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 23, 2009)

Haven't really pinpointed what about them appeals to me but I dig them  


And The Shins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q322n-f3FlU


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 23, 2009)

Taylor Swift


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 23, 2009)

here comes the french connection : pascal obispo, johnny haliday, jean jacques goldman, indochine, noir desir, francis cabrel

as far as Osterreich goes : silbermound

and as far as international stuff goes : gwen stefani, no doubt, matchbox 20, goo goo dolls, garbage


----------



## omgmjgg (Oct 23, 2009)

finch, boxcar racer, blink 182, darling, you should be ashamed


----------



## cycloptopus (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd think this is as guilty as it gets...

I like Britney Spears...

Not that I respect her as an artist much, but the writing behind her stuff is phenom. Always on the cutting edge of technology, danceable with syncopated grooves, catchy with lush arrangements, surprising changes and of course top of the line production.

Just to be clear, I don't own any albums, but I'll listen to it when it's force fed to me.

I do however, own Justin Timberlake material and he is a really talented musician. Much respect to him.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 23, 2009)

Electrojazz(St.Germain,DJ Cam Quartet,Micatone)
Radiohead---»Only Kid A
Wu Tang Clan
Rihanna sometimes...loll
Prince


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

You feel guilty about listening to Radiohead?

I'm proud that I listen to Radiohead


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You feel guilty about listening to Radiohead?
> 
> I'm proud that I listen to Radiohead



this


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You feel guilty about listening to Radiohead?
> 
> I'm proud that I listen to Radiohead


 
Well I don't know. Maybe it's because of the opinion that people have about them. But there's absolutely one thing, KID A is the album of the century, in non-metal industry.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 23, 2009)

Another guilty pleasure I have, which I completely disregarded the first time I read this, is my love for the 90's era of New York Hip-hop. I come from a heavily urban influenced area of the suburbs, so me and a lot of my friends have thought seriously into what makes decent hip-hop. A list? Of course!~

Mobb Deep (Prodigy and Havoc are unstoppable)
Big L (Rest in Peace. One of the greatest)
Kool G Rap (And the rest of the Juice Crew)
Gangstarr (Gotta love Guru and Primo)
Black Star (Talib and Mos Def? Most deff...)
Wu Tang Clan (Honorable Mentions - GZA, Raekwon, Ghostface, Inspecta Deck)
DMX (Greatest voice in hip-hop. First album is one of the best ever)
Nas (Just because he's stayed real this whole time)
Jay-Z (Reasonable Doubt Jay-Z, not none of that new shit)

There's more, but I've already listed this a few times on this forum.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 23, 2009)

I was always partial to 'the Bends' and 'OK Computer'. Kid A is absolutely amazing, though. 

There's only one band I've been listening to recently that I'm kind of 'undecided' about, and that's Secret Whisper. I found them by creating a Circa Survive Pandora station...

I think I like them for the most part, but if I'm in the wrong kind of mood, some times when I have my iPod on shuffle and one of their songs comes on I feel like it's pretty 'music by numbers'..


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 23, 2009)

Lots of pleasures, don't bother carrying around any guilt.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 23, 2009)

Maroon 5 and Justin Timberlake. I don't feel guilty to admit that, though.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 23, 2009)

Sometimes I stop playing guitar, and use the internet as my source of exercise.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 23, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> I'd think this is as guilty as it gets...
> 
> I like Britney Spears...
> 
> ...


 Haha, I agree with the writing too. The beat on "Outrageous" is actually the first and only time I've heard harmonic minor used in a pop song, and it's just so damn catchy!


----------



## Samer (Oct 23, 2009)

Sadly i really like the New Kids on the Block song "step by step" haha, i also like M Jackson alot!


----------



## Desi (Oct 23, 2009)

Guilty pleasure? C'mon! If you're a music lover, then you'll appreciate whatever sounds good to your ears regardless of whether or not it's popular or because your peers would disapprove of your tastes. I love different kinds of music, so no, I will never consider My Chemical Romance and P!NK, as well as a host of other stuff you'd never expect a guy in a Nevermore t-shirt to like. After all, there is a perfectly good reason why I bought a 160 gig iPod. 

Funny thing, though, I seem to attract like minded people, and very few narrow brainies. And the few narrow minded people that do come my way are usually scared off by my liberal (non political) views on life and whatnot.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

^ I agree and I don't agree! ^

I'm very open minded, but there are some things that I like that I think "on paper that band is shit, but I like it anyway", do we not all have those?


----------



## Desi (Oct 23, 2009)

> ^ I agree and I don't agree! ^
> 
> I'm very open minded, but there are some things that I like that I think "on paper that band is shit, but I like it anyway", do we not all have those?



I see where you're coming from. But to me, if I like a certain (guilty pleasure) band, for some reason I can't admit to myself that they're shitty but for some reason I dig them. If I like it, I like it. Now there are definitely some universally sucky bands and artists or whatever that I just don't acknowledge. I don't like to spread negative vibes if an artist or band suck the major cock, but yea, there are times when I hear my sister listening to her ludicrous collection of MTV allstars and I sometimes blurb obscenities to myself...hey, no one's perfect.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 23, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Lots of pleasures, don't bother carrying around any guilt.



+100

I love anything and everything without shame.


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2009)

Black 47 



I've drank so much beer either listening to or going to see these guys. Good times.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 24, 2009)

Panic at the Disco.

i dunno why, though i am a big fan of their production quality.


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 24, 2009)

IMO i don't think Michael Jackson is bad but other people do.....So i like MJ.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 3, 2009)

I never got into these guys because all I ever heard was that rap metal 
song they first released but recently I've really gotten into this chicks voice.
I know it's kind of "uncool" to like them but I listen to this stuff all the time now. she can make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up


----------



## conorreich (Nov 3, 2009)

older pop punk(first brand new album, saves the day)
prince 
seal
michael jackson
any and all funk and motown stuff
any and all metallica 
glam metal(i had all the poison albums at one point)

my parents used to think it was weird when i listened to all of this when i was 17.
im 19 now and the only person it weirds out is my girlfriend


----------



## Fzau (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm into all kinds of different things really..
From Armin Van Buuren to Stravinsky to Preston Reed and Despised Icon..
I like an occasional electro/trance track, as well as some hiphop.
Hell, I even rapped with a friend of mine before I began playing guitar 

ps: I will beat up everyone who thinks music of artists like Antoine Dufour, Don Ross, Andy Mckee, Craig D'Andrea or Preston Reed is gay


----------



## renzoip (Nov 3, 2009)

Attack Attack!


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2009)

renzoip said:


> Attack Attack!



You asshole.  

I kid, I kid.

Also, I just realized that I love me some Wu-Tang Clan (more specifically, ODB)... so I'll throw that on the list. I used to listen to Brooklyn Zoo at least two times a day.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 3, 2009)

Eminem and John Mayer, well John isn't that bad cuz he is an amazing guitarist.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 3, 2009)

Randy said:


> You asshole.
> 
> I kid, I kid.
> 
> Also, I just realized that I love me some Wu-Tang Clan (more specifically, ODB)... so I'll throw that on the list. I used to listen to Brooklyn Zoo at least two times a day.



So do I!! LOL

I was gonna say Brokencyde but Scar Symmetry got ahead of me so I had to pick the 2nd shittiest band ever!


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 4, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Eminem and John Mayer, well John isn't that bad cuz he is an amazing guitarist.



John Mayer is amazing, indeed!


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 4, 2009)

Randy said:


> You asshole.
> 
> I kid, I kid.
> 
> Also, I just realized that I love me some Wu-Tang Clan (more specifically, ODB)... so I'll throw that on the list. I used to listen to Brooklyn Zoo at least two times a day.



Dude I love wu-tang... they're pretty much the best rap group ever. Not to mention they're funny fucking guys


----------



## Crometeef (Nov 10, 2009)

i hear it alot at clubs, and it secretly grew on me!


----------



## nihilist (Nov 10, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> i hear it alot at clubs, and it secretly grew on me!



VI SITTER HER I VENTEN
Å SPILLER LITE DOTA

Wait, erhmm.. What I _actually _meant to say was, you disgust me >=(


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Gaga lately is growing on me, yeah, there, I said it. I also listen to a lot of Katy Parry. Fuck it! It's like 95% of the time I'm listening to metal, but I like some pop stuff . I'm also a shameless j-pop fan!


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2009)

Versailles has been growing on me a lot lately


----------



## El Caco (Nov 10, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Lady Gaga lately is growing on me



Just don't let it stand behind you.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 10, 2009)

renzoip said:


> Attack Attack!



I actually second this. Well, kinda. Stick Stickly grew on me hardcore, but the rest of that album kinda sucks. It's just the same shit over and over, but not nearly as catchy. 

However, I can't stop listening to this


I just heard it on the radio a little while ago, which surprised me quite a bit.


----------



## atimoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't bother feeling guilty about it, but people who thought I only like metal have given me these looks   upon hearing I like mellow electronica (either instrumental or with female vocals) quite a bit:

Mythos - Brazil


Conjure One - Center of the Sun


Sleepthief - Tenuous


----------



## katierose (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh man..so many..

COLDPLAY <3
Lady GaGa 
The Fray
Paramore
Kelly Clarkson
Kylie Minoque
Ashlee Simpson
Britney Spears
Dr. Dre

Seriously love themmm.


----------



## Fzau (Nov 10, 2009)

right, forgot about the japanese metal/j-pop whatever..
Add Galneryus, Spinalcord (ex-Aushvitz) and Sex Machineguns to my list


----------



## ilyti (Nov 10, 2009)

Glam.


----------



## Joeywilson (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a huge electro-pop fan

I also love dubstep, rap, and a lot of pop music that I always get some "looks" for listening to


----------



## Harry (Nov 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Just don't let it stand behind you.


----------



## Auyard (Nov 10, 2009)

I've actually been listening to a lot of All-American Rejects lately. Go figure.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 10, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Here's my flavor of the month:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the whole album full rotation in the car this week taking over Binecks (more bloody J-rock ).




I think this has become a full blown obsession. Voice of Earth is my album of 2009.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 10, 2009)

maybe considered a guilty pleasure to metalheads, but Jamiroquai is my FAV band by far lately.. Soo amazing, better songwriting than almost anything..



You can't tell me that isnt the coolest fuckin thing ever..


----------

